# neti pot and ear pain



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought a neti pot a few days ago after seeing it talked about on Oprah and have been using it daily. The only problem I've had, is that two times when I've used it I feel like some water goes into my ear. It's really weird and is actually extremely painful since I feel like there's water pressing up against my ear drum. It hurt really bad last night and I couldn't seem to do anything to fix the problem. The water was trapped against my ear drum some how. I have no I idea how this happened. I must have had my head at the wrong angle.

In spite of that, yesterday my allergies were a lot better. I haven't used it today yet since I'm afraid of the ear pain. I tried to google "neti pot and ear pain" but I couldn't find anything about it. Has anyone had this problem????


----------



## MidnightCafe (Oct 27, 2003)

I just had the ear pain thing happen to me last night for the first time. I assumed it was because I was congested and maybe clearing out the nasal sinuses increased pressure in my ears. The pain went away after only about 10 minutes, though. Are you having pain for longer?

I'll wait with you for an answer to this one.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

Your sinuses and your ear canals are connected, so you are probably getting water into your ears. It does happen easier if your are super congested. You could try not tilting your head so far to the side, as in, try tilting your head more forward than sideways. Also, how do you blow your nose afterwards? The only time I get water in my ear is when I'm in a hurry and I try to blow my nose too hard/fast. The thing is, you can't do the plug one nostril and blow out the other thing that you probably do when you blow your nose normally. You have to blow out both, at the same time, and not too aggresively. Otherwise, there is a bit too much pressure built up in there, and the water backs into your ears. Good times, I know, hey?








Good luck with it. Neti pots are great! I was so impressed when Oprah featured them, as it seems a little too "out there" for how I normally think of her.
Katia


----------

